# Eine etwas andere Frage: Sicherheit



## protectedzone (3. Jan 2014)

Hallo ich hoffe hier einen Netzwerkspezialisten anzutreffen, der mir eine Frage beantworten kann, die nicht direkt mit Java zu tun hat.

Ich wohne in einem Studentenwohnheim und musste bei Einzug meine Mac Adresse dem Hausherrn preisgeben, damit ich im Internet kommunizieren kann.

Die Frage ist nun, wie leicht ist es für den Hausherrn, den Datenverkehr auszuspionieren?

Nennt mich paranoid, aber wenn ich mit dem Hausherrn spreche, habe ich immer das Gefühl, er wüsste mehr als er sollte. Nicht dass ich besonders aufregende Sachen im Internet machen würde, aber die Privatsphäre sollte halt schon ein bisschen gewährt sein.

Wie sieht denn normalerweise die Technologie dahinter aus? Das Studentenhaus besitzt mehrere drahtlose LANs, die an einem SWITCH angeschlossen sind, oder direkt an einen Router?

Danke für einige Gedankengänge


----------



## T0ken (3. Jan 2014)

Mit Zugang zum Router, den er ja haben wird, kann er alle Pakete, die über selbigen verschickt werden überwachen (z.B. mit WireShark). Da kann er dann noch nen kleinen Filter draufsetzen und nur den Verkehr eines bestimmten Notebooks, also z.B. von dir, anschauen.

Was war denn seine Begründung, dass er die MacAdresse haben wollte?! Hört sich.. unüblich an.


----------



## protectedzone (3. Jan 2014)

Die Begründung war, dass nur angemeldete Computer auf das Internet zugreifen sollen, wegen Ressourcenverbrauch vermutlich.

Hmh, also wenn es tatsächlich nicht so schwer ist, den Verkehr zu überwachen, sollte ich vielleicht doch etwas vorsichtiger mit privaten Dingen im Netz umgehen... 

Der Reiz existiert vielleicht schon irgendwie, die "Mitbewohner" zu "analysieren", zudem er uns eigentlich auch täglich ein und ausgehen sieht. 

Hmh ich frage mal einen Mitbewohner, ob der Hausherr denn Kenntnisse der Informatik hat, mal schauen...


----------



## ARadauer (3. Jan 2014)

Er hat wahrscheinlich einen mac adressen filter am router eingestellt. Kein 100%iger Schutz das kein Fremder mitsurft aber naja ok..

Datenverkehr auszuspionieren? Ja http ist ein klartextprotokoll, der verkehr rennt über seine hardware drüber. im grunde kann er alles mitlesen und auch deine mails lesen. Bei https seiten kann er das nicht


----------



## Tobse (3. Jan 2014)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Datenverkehr auszuspionieren? Ja http ist ein klartextprotokoll, der verkehr rennt über seine hardware drüber. im grunde kann er alles mitlesen und auch deine mails lesen. Bei https seiten kann er das nicht



Jap. Stelle SSL in deinem Mail-Programm ein (Sofern dein provider das unterstützt, sollte aber kein Problem sein) und schau, dass du auf Facebook auch nur mit der https-Adresse unterwegs bist. Dann sollte er eigentlich nicht viel über dich herausfinden können. Und ganz wichtig: auch beim Banking 100%ig immer auf SSL achten; dein Passwort fürs Java-Forum o.ä. kann er nämlich ziemlich easy auslesen.


----------



## protectedzone (4. Jan 2014)

Ok danke für die Antworten.


----------

